# Alternative to sprinklers?



## KLS (Apr 1, 2013)

A friend and I are volunteers at a summer camp for developmentally disabled children and adults.  The camp is getting ready to build bunk houses.

The contractor tells us that fire sprinklers are required in the bunk houses.  The well water supply doesn't have adequate volume for sprinklers, so a $100,000 pump system from the lake would appear to be necessary.

Is there a fire resistant building design that would eliminate the need for sprinklers and the expense of this pump system while meeting code?  My career was as an engineer on merchant ships, and the accommodations are all fire resistant following U.S. & international requirements.  No sprinklers.  The only wood is in the pencil in my pocket.  Bedding and personal belongings are the only flammable items.  (In the older ships the wall paneling was compressed _asbestos_(!) with melamine cladding on both sides.)

And, at the camp,  there is only one electrical distribution supply line.  Might the fire suppression water pump at the lake require a standby generator set?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2013)

Suggest hire a code consultant to advise you

There may be other solutions, especially since in the woods

Also there are stand alone systems that can be used;;;

http://www.spdinc.com/doc/TheGuardian.pdf

Have you set down with the agency that regulates building codes for your area and talked to them????


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/7567-r1-occupancy-irc-residential-structure.html


----------



## BSSTG (Apr 1, 2013)

Greetings,

I am toying with an idea that might pass as an alternative here in Tx. You might be able to consider the structue an R3 if occ load is 16 or less. If it's considered an R4 all bets are off. That said, here in Tx a bill was passed precluding 1 and 2 family structures from requiring sprinklers in 2009 regardless of adopted codes. So by that reckoning, if the structure is considered a R3 you might get away without sprinklers. I haven't talked to an attorney about it but it might stretch IMHO. Now that's here in Tx. I know a lot of other states have similar laws on the books. You might look into it from that angle. I just got off the phone with a guy who wants to build some 4 plexes. He has some that were built some years back. I hated to tell him his new ones have to be sprinkled.  I personally think this requirement in the codes to sprinkle everything with a bed in it is rubbish. Just my 2 cents.

BSSTG


----------



## BSSTG (Apr 1, 2013)

BTW,

Welcome to the forum!

BSSTG


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2013)

Washington State has a hodge podge of sprinkler requirements

The state did not require the sprinklers but based on the size of building some counties/jurisdictions  do.

as stated in the above posts, hire a code consultant to advise you

And talk with the Authority having jurisdiction about a "noncombustible construction" building.

Welcome to the site


----------



## AegisFPE (Apr 1, 2013)

There may be alternate methods to consider, which could include ignition-resistant construction provisions of the Wildland-Urban Interface code.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Apr 2, 2013)

I would consider an increased separation distance between dwellings, ignition resistant exteriors, noncombustible interior construction, interconnected smoke alarms, and beefed up (reduced slopes and larger landings) for all students.

Sorry, but those folks incapable of self preservation or whom require extended egress times need sprinkler protection. I can't deviate from that requirement.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 2, 2013)

If classified as an R-3, a fire pump may not be required if a pressurized water tank is used for the 10 minute supply requirement.

https://www.ul.com/room_fire/room_fire.html

The problem is not with the construction of the house, but the amount of fuel load placed into a structure (residence) based on products made in today's market - plastic and petroleum based-

Want an alternative, fire resistance construction and the use of old legacy furniture and interior finishes.......


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2013)

Good old metal frame bunk beds with prison mattress ought to work


----------



## tmurray (Apr 2, 2013)

I would strongly recommend you talk to a fire protection engineer. Traditional sprinklers might be an issue, but mist systems might be just what you need.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 2, 2013)

Uphoner wirsbo  also has sprinklers that are fed from potable water supply.

Uponor - Fire Safety Systems


----------

